# xorg-server-1.9.2.ebuild e hal

## mcbonaman

Salve,

stavo eseguendo una nuova installazione di Gentoo su un portatile. Dopo aver seguito la guida passo passo, sono arrivato a dover installare xorg-server.

Ad un certo punto nella documentazione per l'installazione del server X viene chiesto di avviare hal e di aggiungerlo al runlevel di default.

```
# /etc/init.d/hald start

# rc-update add hald default

```

Il comando per avviare hal mi da il seguente errore:

```
-bash: /etc/init.d/hald: No such file or directory
```

L'errore è dato dal fatto che hal non è installato nel mio sistema.

Volevo chiedere se ho commesso qualche errore io nei passi precedenti, oppure, dato che xorg-server-1.9.2 non dipende più da hal, questo passaggio (avvio di hal ed aggiunta al runlevel di default) non è più necessario?

Ho notato che l'ebuild (xorg-server-1.9.2) è stato rilasciato come stabile 12 giorni fa. Potrebbe essere che l'attuale documentazione non sia più aderente alla situazione attuale del pacchetto xorg-server-1.9.2?

So che non si devono fare più domande nello stesso thread ma questa mi pare che non sia troppo off-topic e riguarda in parte il problema riportato sopra.

Ho scelto il seguente profilo:

```
default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome
```

E' normale che eseguendo il comando di seguito riportato

```
emerge --info
```

la use flag hal non compaia (nel make.conf non ho messo ne +hal ne -hal)?

Grazie.

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Volevo chiedere se ho commesso qualche errore io nei passi precedenti, oppure, dato che xorg-server-1.9.2 non dipende più da hal, questo passaggio (avvio di hal ed aggiunta al runlevel di default) non è più necessario? 
> 
> 

 

xorg-server dalla versione 1.8 non necessità più di hal per il montaggio dei dispositivi. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> la use flag hal non compaia (nel make.conf non ho messo ne +hal ne -hal)? 
> 
> 

 

Si è normale, infatti è una scelta che spetta a te se installare hal o no! Visto che usi xorg 1.9.2 io ti consiglio di non installare hal ( quundi potresti inserire -hal nel tuo make.conf ) ormai si riesce a gestire tutto senza hal dal montaggio delle penne alla gestione dell'energia...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mcbonaman

Grazie mille per la risposta.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si è normale, infatti è una scelta che spetta a te se installare hal o no! Visto che usi xorg 1.9.2 io ti consiglio di non installare hal ( quundi potresti inserire -hal nel tuo make.conf ) ormai si riesce a gestire tutto senza hal dal montaggio delle penne alla gestione dell'energia...  

 

Quindi posso tranquillamente non installare hal e quando poi installerò Gnome questo monterà i dispositivi senza problemi e riuscirà a gestire il risparmio energetico in un altro modo?

Se imposto -hal nel make.conf quando andrò ad emergere un pacchetto che lo richiede questo verrà installato senza il supporto ad hal. Sarà poi compito degli sviluppatori di tali pacchetti poter garantire tutte le funzionalità di tale software anche senza il supporto di hal giusto?

----------

## woodpecker9

 *mcbonaman wrote:*   

> Grazie mille per la risposta.
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Si è normale, infatti è una scelta che spetta a te se installare hal o no! Visto che usi xorg 1.9.2 io ti consiglio di non installare hal ( quundi potresti inserire -hal nel tuo make.conf ) ormai si riesce a gestire tutto senza hal dal montaggio delle penne alla gestione dell'energia...   
> ...

 

Se può esserti utile dai un'occhiata qui http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml e qui http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/udev-guide.xml

L'ho installata qualche giorno fà con Gnome mettendo nella flag use -hal +udev e non ho avuto problemi. Ho solo dovuto apportare delle modifiche al kernel e nei file /etc/fstab e /boot/grub/menu.lst perché udev ha rinominato i dispotivi da /dev/hd* a /dev/sd* .

----------

## djinnZ

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> ormai si riesce a gestire tutto senza hal dal montaggio delle penne alla gestione dell'energia...  

 con kde ancora ti serve hal per alcuni componenti e se lo installi però viene automaticamente attribuita la dipendenza.

Quindi -hal globale ed esplicito e use hal per quei pacchetti che lo richiedono.

La documentazione in effetti è un tantino ambigua, come già lamentato, ma non ho voglia di aprire un bug.

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi posso tranquillamente non installare hal e quando poi installerò Gnome questo monterà i dispositivi senza problemi e riuscirà a gestire il risparmio energetico in un altro modo? 
> 
> 

 

Si, come ha detto woodpecker9 i device vengono gestiti da udev ( io nel mio make.conf ho +udev ) mentre il risparmio energetico su gnome e gestito da gnome-power-manager che non dipende piu da hal,  dai uno sguardo al sito per avere piu info : http://projects.gnome.org/gnome-power-manager/

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Se imposto -hal nel make.conf quando andrò ad emergere un pacchetto che lo richiede questo verrà installato senza il supporto ad hal. Sarà poi compito degli sviluppatori di tali pacchetti poter garantire tutte le funzionalità di tale software anche senza il supporto di hal giusto?
> 
> 

 

Si io ho -hal nel mio make.conf è non ho problemi, pero potrebbe capitare che un qualche programma abbia esigenza di hal e in quel caso  emerge si blocca finchè non sblocchi hal!!! Pero ormai quasi tutti i programmi hanno hal come dipendenza opzionale... Quindi il mio consiglio è quello di inserire il flag -hal e poi nel l'ipotesi che nascono problemi il forum è qui a posta  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> con kde ancora ti serve hal per alcuni componenti e se lo installi però vicon kde ancora ti serve hal per alcuni componenti e se lo installi però viene automaticamente attribuita la dipendenza. 
> 
> 

 

Anche io sotto kde, uso hal ma non mi sono mai posto il problema di vedere QUALI  pacchetti ne necessitino, sarebbe interessante vedere se si può eliminare anche da kde....   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

No k3b, infocenter (o come diavolo si chiama adesso il pannello di controllo) ed akonadi non ne vogliono sapere tanto per iniziare e se non abiliti hal per nut non ti vede l'ups (ma ammetto che non mi sono applicato più di tanto). Sono giusto quei tre o quattro però.

Uso la 4.4.5 e con le prossime dovrebbe sparire del tutto, almeno così dicono.

euse -I hal cosa ti riporta? Inizi a farti una prima idea.

Considera però che k3b ad esempio non richiede hal come dipendenza obbligata e si limita a non funzionere se non è attivo.

L'unica dipendenza esplicita è per solid (tramite la use hal).

dimenticavo che per xorg 1.9 c'è una mezza guida ma da come è stringata e praticamente inutile... non credo verrà mai tradotta.

----------

## mcbonaman

Grazie mille, siete stati molto esaurienti!

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No k3b, infocenter (o come diavolo si chiama adesso il pannello di controllo) ed akonadi non ne vogliono sapere tanto per iniziare e se non abiliti hal per nut non ti vede l'ups (ma ammetto che non mi sono applicato più di tanto). Sono giusto quei tre o quattro però. 
> 
> Uso la 4.4.5 e con le prossime dovrebbe sparire del tutto, almeno così dicono. 
> ...

 

Non sono a casa e quindi non posso accedere al pc fisso con kde....   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Io pero uso la versione 5 e quindi e probabile che ci siano differenze, ma come ho detto prima non ho mai verificato le dipendenze di hal!! 

Ora mi avete incuriosito e quando torno sarà una cosa che controllerò...  :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

